# Bad side-effects of creatine...



## Pennst08 (Jul 23, 2007)

(5'6" 160lbs, 16 years old) I started taking creatine for the first time 3 days ago along with no-xplode. I take the no xplode 30 mins before my workout and i take 2 scoops of creatine post workout. Everytime i take the creatine though i get nauseas and get stomach pains along with diarrhea. I feel totally drained after taking it, like im dehydrated, but im really not and can't eat for the next 2 hours.

this is the creatine im taking atm Bodybuilding.com - Six Star Hardcore Strength Creatine - Muscle Fuel! On sale now! 

Is this normal or is it just the type of creatine im taking?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2007)

It could be the type or it could be you're just not used to it yet.  Cut down the dosage and see if it helps.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 23, 2007)

I've taken NO-Xplode a few times just when a roommate of mine let me try it to see how "incredible" it was.  While I didn't experience any of the nausea or stomach cramps, many of my friends who take it have.

They recommend taking it on an empty stomach.  That's probably the reason.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 23, 2007)

BTW - who takes a pre-workout supplement on an empty stomach?  what a gay company.


----------



## BLACK747 (Jul 23, 2007)

lol


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2007)

could be the ass load of sugar in it.  that would make me sick too.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 24, 2007)

I love this product it is the only one I have found that doesn't make me sick...

What dose are you taking???

And what CRE product are you taking PWO?

And what real food leads and follows the WO, and what is the timing?


----------



## MuscleDojo (Jul 24, 2007)

Your Friggin 16 years old? You dont need anything but a good diet and some vitamins. Your testosterone levels for your age alone is like taking steroids!


----------



## sight7 (Jul 26, 2007)

MuscleDojo has a point! Drop the creatine for now. The best pre-workout (and post for that matter) would be a small whole food meal (ex. two boiled eggs, slice whole-wheat toast, and an apple) about 1 to 1 1/2 hours before you workout or a good whey drink (no more than 10 ozs. mixed) about 30 minutes before you workout. Focus on real food adequate rest and sensible training first.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2007)

Pennst08 said:


> (5'6" 160lbs, 16 years old) I started taking creatine for the first time 3 days ago along with no-xplode. I take the no xplode 30 mins before my workout and i take 2 scoops of creatine post workout. Everytime i take the creatine though i get nauseas and get stomach pains along with diarrhea. I feel totally drained after taking it, like im dehydrated, but im really not and can't eat for the next 2 hours.
> 
> this is the creatine im taking atm Bodybuilding.com - Six Star Hardcore Strength Creatine - Muscle Fuel! On sale now!
> 
> Is this normal or is it just the type of creatine im taking?



consider using pure CEE, many people that have stomach issues with Creatine have no problems with CEE: Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL (CEE)


----------



## Zinthar (Jul 30, 2007)

My intestines get sick with Creatine mono as well, so you're not alone.  I fared better with Creatine Ethyl Ester, but still get a little bit of nausea when I first start taking it.

I had also been taking it before my workout, and then just having my whey drink alone afterwards (I have tried taking the CEE after, but between that and my whey, I would feel bloated and sick).  I also feel like the CEE before the workout gave me a little extra energy that made the end of my workout easier to get through.

Either way though, you're a few years too young to be taking it.  Wait till you're old enough to stop getting acne (19-20 or so).  I started on creatine last year when I turned 21.


----------



## 240sx (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah i felt like crap everytime i took creatine,then the calf cramps hit and i dropped like a sack of potatoes. never again for me.


----------



## emf (Aug 6, 2007)

*noxplode*

no xplode need to be taken as directed on an empty stomach.some people have had a prob. with it. poss. take a little less and work your way up to 2 or 3 scoops.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 8, 2007)

Try a different brand perhaps?  CEE might also be a good option as mentioned previously.


----------

